# Open market?



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a open market goat show in pennsylvania?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would check with the fairgrounds in your area.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Check with your county extension office and 4H leader.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think that county and state fairs there would have them. PA is such a great ag state.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so I looked into it and the only open show is 5 hours away


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , oh , oh when and where and what is a "open market" show ?
I wanna go !!!!!! I haven't been to one show yet


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

An open market show is like your county fair show where you have a weigh In , get your goat tagged , pay an entry fee then show and sell your animal after the week is over


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhhhhh , thanks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't want to go to that kind


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yupp no problem where are you located? And market goats or dairy goats? I may know some more for you


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

are you in East or West PA?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im on Long Island towards Riverhead. Its the hardest place in the world
( IMO ) to travel anywhere , lol. You got to add at least 1-2 hours to any traveling.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

freedomstarfarm said:


> are you in East or West PA?


Western pa


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

hum maybe look at OH , NY or WV to see if there is one closer. Any that I can find out from friends would be out ont he East side of PA.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I guess that would be better than nothing


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

freedomstarfarm said:


> hum maybe look at OH , NY or WV to see if there is one closer. Any that I can find out from friends would be out ont he East side of PA.


Would you ask them for me


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Our open market shows are just sign up and pay entry fee. Weigh in and then show. Our shows are one day (usually late friday afternoon or Saturday). We don't sell them though.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

@Dani , that's what I'm looking for


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoukFarms said:


> @Dani , that's what I'm looking for


Come on over to NC! We'd be glad to have you 

Contact your local extension agents (4H or Livestock) and see what they can tell you about these kind of shows. Also, if your near any wether breeders then ask them if they know of any. I generally travel 30 mins to 4 hours for shows (usually 1-2 hours).


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

We showed in Westmoreland county at the fairgrounds in September. It is called Western Pa small animal show and is for goats, rabbits and dogs. We did very well- took 1st and 3rd in our class, and our neighbor took grand and reserve champion with boer goats. 
The PA Farm show in Harrisburg has an open boer goat show on the last Saturday. Both of these shows are for 4h and FFA. There are a few ABGA shows in PA as well.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ya I am going to be showing there not in 2014 but in 2015


----------

